# When & Were did you Graduate



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Class of 71 Pasadena High


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Class of 72 Pearsall High


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Class of 99 Ross S. Sterling


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

'79 El Campo High


----------



## Maybe Someday (Feb 8, 2012)

Class 99 Bay City High School.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

'81 Luling High


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

old houston community college holman @ austin downtown houston made into a trade school, called houston technical institute grad. 1976,, dont know what it is now


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Class of 94 South Houston High


Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

'76 j frank dobie


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

00 Marion


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Ozona 198?


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Earl L Vandermuelen HS, Port Jefferson, NY c/o 1975
Slippery Rock University, PA c/o 1979


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Class of '96, Woodville High School


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

LaMarque `83


----------



## 17Explorer (Aug 19, 2005)

Deer Park 80


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pasadena '84'


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Clear Lake High...'84
Texas Tech University...'91


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Cypress Creek '98


----------



## gman7605 (Sep 20, 2012)

El Campo 1977


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

Calallen High School, 1989


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Rockport-Fulton HS - '06
A&M Corpus - '10


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Dallas Skyline 1985


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Victoria High 1967
North Texas State (at that time) 1972 4 years behind Mean Joe Green

I know..........I'm old


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Brenham Highschool class of 88...Sex is fun drugs are great we're the class of 88!!!

Booyah! 

Texas A&M University - College Station class of 96. And no, it didn't take me from 88-96 to gradiate college. Got as far as the zapata tower in downtown Houston with my highschool diploma and left that town in 91 or 92 to pursue my degree at the best university on the planet.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

MacArthur HS San Antonio in 76


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Stroman class of 97


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

1968 SFA Port Acres, Texas
1983 Lamar Beaumont (took me a while to go back)


----------



## Sargentfisher (Aug 6, 2012)

1990 Kempner High School


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

Ingleside HS, 1996


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

'87 Pearland High
'91 Sam Houston State Bachelors
'98 University of Houston Masters


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

85 Dulles

90 SWT


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Round Rock 1980

UT Austin 1988


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

'96 Kempner High School
'01 Lackland Air Force Base
'06 LeTourneau University-Longview campus


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Winston Churchill , SA ,1990


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

1971, James Madison High School, Houston Texas


----------



## smellinfishy (Aug 26, 2011)

2002- Stephen F. Austin High Scool (Sugar Land)
2005- Wharton County Juinor College
2007 - University of St. Thomas


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Naples American H.S., Naples, Italy 1988
Univ of Oklahoma 1992


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Edinburg High School 
1969


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Galveston Ball 65*

Yeah Yeah I'm old


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Galena Park '61. Galena Park was a lot different back then!


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

1987 in Angleton where they taught us the proper use of the terms were and where :slimer:


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Taylor High School Class of 90


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Bryan High '86
TSTC '89


----------



## Myassys Dragon (Jul 17, 2010)

San Perlita, 1992 - all 12 of us.
TAMUG, class of 1997


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Career Point 2000 - Tampicos Mexico


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

1996 - Big Spring, TX; 2000 - Texas Tech U


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

kempner high 2000


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

2005 van vleck high school Van Vleck Texas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## mawallace (Mar 26, 2010)

'03 Carrollton Creekview
'08 Bradley Univ.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Class*

Cut N Shoot Ellamentree class uf 78' or was it 87'............


----------



## Raider Red (Sep 15, 2009)

Alvin '99
Sam Houston State '07 B.S.
Texas Tech University '10 M.S.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Clear Creek High School ( 1978 ). Go Wildcats!


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Sweeny elementary 1958 !


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Pasadena High Class of '62 GO EAGLES!

San Jacinto Jr. College class of '71

School of hard knocks......a victim of continuing education


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

*CHS*

Clements High School 1987
Stephen F. Austin State University 1992


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I dropped out with three weeks to graduate Deer Park in 1976. I am now 54 & have never regretted it. I am likely in the top 5 percentile of wage earners from graduates of that class.


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Santa Fe 83


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Incarnate Word Academy class of 94, Corpus Christi Texas


----------



## mini me (Aug 7, 2006)

1997 Lovington High (New Mexico)
1999 NMJC
2001 WT A&M


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Married at age 15. Had our first kid at 16. GED in 78.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

TDCJ Clemens Unit - 1997


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

1990 Van Vleck High School home of the nowadays not so mighty Leopards:spineyes:


----------



## L33Z71 (May 26, 2011)

1995 North Shore Senior High


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Lake Highlands High School, RISD, 1966 First Grad Class 
Texas A&M, 1970, Pet. Engr


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

2003 Converse Judson HS
2008 Texas A&M University - Corpus Christi (GIS & Fishing)


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Highlands High School San Antonio Texas class of 1997


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Clearview Elementary....1962...Stroudsburg, Pa
East Stroudsburg HS....1968..East Stroudsburg, Pa


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

Waco High Class of '62
Baylor Class of '74


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Troutman123 said:


> Yeah Yeah I'm old


only me and you bro, but i aint that old. GALVESTON BALL HIGH 1982.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

'93 Hudson High (Lufkin)
'03 Angelina College AAS
'06 Stephen F. Austin BBA
'09 Western Governors MBA


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

1975 pasadena high school


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Westbury HS 1969. I remember most of it!


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

Pearland - 1976, back when Pearland ended east of Strickland Chevy


----------



## JCHjr55 (Aug 10, 2005)

1973 Galveston Ball
1977 Stephen F. Austin State University B.S.Ed.
1979 Stephen F. Austin State University M.Ed.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Texas City HS - 1975. 
University of Texas at Austin - 1985


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

Mt. Carmel high school in Houston 1973


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Llano HS - 2006
Tarleton State - 2010 Industrial Engineering
Tarleton State - 2014/2015? MBA


----------



## FishyChef (Jun 22, 2011)

Bridge City HS 91


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

Westbury 89


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Winston Churchill H.S. San Antonio, TX. 1970 (freshman 1966 first year opened).

Four years Navy, BEEP and Advanced Underwater Weapons School.

A.S. Nuclear Systems Technology (Radiation Health Physics), Texas State Technical Institute (Now College) Waco, TX. 1977.

B.S. Industrial Technology, Tarleton State University, Stephenville, TX. 1979.


----------



## olcolby (Jun 4, 2004)

FVS Widefield, CO 1976
U Of Houston 1982


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

74 O Connell Galveston
78 University of Texas


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Milby 75


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

The title of this thread is ironic and humorous.

Cooper HS 1990
East Texas State 1994
Henderson State 1996


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Hargrave in Huffman in 1987 and the great Sam Houston State University in 1992


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

1975 Weed High School, Weed Ca.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

78 shiner high school


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

If you meant when and WHERE, then . . . .

Didn't have a kindergarten graduation like they have these days.

Faith Lutheran Grammar School, Harahan, Louisiana 1984
John Curtis Christian Junior High, River Ridge, Louisiana 1986
Riverside Christian Academy, River Ridge, Louisiana 1992
Tulane University, New Orleans, Louisiana 1997


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

Class of 79 garrison high school


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Littlefield High School Class of '96
Wharton County Junior College '98

I am kind of surprised that there aren't more people from West Texas/Panhandle.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Northwest High '71 Justin Tejas
Actively pursuing a degree at the School of Hard Nocks.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Austin High (Maroons), Austin '64
TAMU '75


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

1975 Clear Creek HS
1979 Trinity U.
1982 Stephen F Austin State U.

Spelling Police - To Correct & Serve


----------



## THH (Aug 26, 2012)

Lanier High (Vikings) Austin '65
Texas A&I '70


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Highlands High School San Antonio Texas 
Class of 1979


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

daryl1979 said:


> highlands high school san antonio texas class of 1997


 go owls!!!!!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

LaGrange HS in Lake Charles - 85
McNeese St - 90


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

michaelbaranowski said:


> Littlefield High School Class of '96
> Wharton County Junior College '98
> 
> I am kind of surprised that there aren't more people from West Texas/Panhandle.


Spent alot of time up that way at Tech and my wife is from the Midland/Odessa area. Spent my share of time bird hunting around Littlefield...miss that place and those folks.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Pasadena High Class of '62 GO EAGLES!
> 
> San Jacinto Jr. College class of '71
> 
> School of hard knocks......a victim of continuing education


You may know my folks and a few others...


----------



## JenniBear (Jul 2, 2010)

Far away from Texas. 

A small town high school in a podunk town. If you blink you might miss it. 
Winters High School 1990. We were the last class with under 100 students.


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Somerville HS, Somerville, TX 1974 1/2 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Dickinson '01


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Lsu 01


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

James E. Taylor High School(Katy ISD) 1987
Then to a few Colleges for about 5yrs. Then into Business for myself for the last 20 something years.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Richfield HS, Waco '82

Baylor '90


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Calhoun HS, Port Lavaca 1998.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Class of 87 James E. Taylor, Katy Tx.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

tbendbound said:


> Somerville HS, Somerville, TX 1974 1/2
> 
> Does that 1/2 mean you had to ride the short bus to Summer school?


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

71 Sam Houston High


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Liberty Tx 87

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

salth2o said:


> The title of this thread is ironic and humorous.
> 
> Cooper HS 1990
> East Texas State 1994
> Henderson State 1996


I wuz w8ing fer that wun

Katy High School '03
Sam Houston State '07


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

Langham Creek HS '08
Texas A&M University '12


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

'92 Lamar Consolidated High School

20 year reunion this year.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Highlands highschool San Antonio tx 97


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Highlands high school San Antonio tx 97


----------



## Drifting Dry (May 23, 2012)

Kempner High School 1997
University of Houston 2009


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Shiner High School, 1990


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

1984 Sharpstown High School


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Deer Park High - Class of '74


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Highlands high school San Antonio tx 97


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Robert E Lee Houston '94
Texas Tech 2001


----------



## tmcmillin (Apr 17, 2012)

Baird HS '91
Midwestern State '96


----------



## Slider1216 (Jan 23, 2011)

St. Joseph High School 1982 Victoria, Tx., class of about 37grads.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Katy High School 1983


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

Georgetown HS '90
SWT '96


----------



## B (May 29, 2007)

Calhoun high 95'


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

San Benito High
Class of 1990


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Spring High class of 2000


----------



## El Trucha Rey (Jul 29, 2012)

1987 Vero Beach Senior High


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Lockhart High School 1979


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Channelview high 98, that town has changed for the worse for sure since I lived there sad


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

The old Dobie, Class of 98 1/2


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Douglas MacArthur high 1972
San Antonio


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Hardin-Jefferson '93 (Sour Lake)
Lamar IT '98 AAS (drafting)
Lamar University ' 05 BS (Industrial Technology)


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Robert E. Lee, Baytown '84

It was bad then, it is probably worse now.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

South Caldwell 1984


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

John H. Reagan - Houston 1973
JATC - 1977
HMEL - 1990
I can't believe there are no other Heights Rats out there!!
We used to spank Waltrip's a..... - bunch of hippies! :biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

North Shore. 1984. :dance:


----------



## jhaines (Sep 29, 2006)

SA Churchill 1985
SWT 1994


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Galena Park - class of '63 (should have been class of '62)


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> tbendbound said:
> 
> 
> > Somerville HS, Somerville, TX 1974 1/2
> ...


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

'93, Midland High


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Hitchcock HS 1973


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

Memorial - Houston 1973

Southwest Texas - San Marcos. 1981

Not toooo old yet!!!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*HS*

Class of 63 ECHS ...cva34


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Alvin High School 1991 school of hard knocks 1973- present


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Cy Fair High School-1976


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

'75 Dothan High, Alabama

rode around doing stuff, listening to a band out of Athens, Ga sing about the "class of 2000"..... ****, that's even been a dozen years past!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Cy-Fair High School 1972 - Go Bobcats!

(glad to see at least one more Bobcat check in!)


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

'67 Oro Oso


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

University of Mars, still working on it.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Los Fresnos High, RGV --- Class of '66


----------



## rdtfishn (Sep 14, 2012)

Brazoswood 06


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

B.F. Terry High School, Rosenberg, Class of 1994.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Class of 79 MacArthur High!!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

86 Alief Hastings high


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Industrial High School '00


-mac-


----------



## ntezbnchz (Jan 17, 2012)

LaPorte 00


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Sam Houston State*

Clear Creek High School 1996

Sam Houston State 2003


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Charles H Milby 1979 darn Im old so what.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

klien oak


----------



## vettaim (May 5, 2007)

Santa Fe 94


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

bubbas kenner said:


> Charles H Milby 1979 darn Im old so what.


Milby class of 1968


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Ross S. Sterling class of 01


----------



## TexasCowboy (Jul 7, 2011)

Vernon '77
Sul Ross State '81


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

Willis High School '98


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Waller High School 2004
Blinn College 2008
Sam Houston State University 2011


----------



## bigt1786 (Oct 25, 2006)

Memorial High School - 2004
Texas State University - 2009
Texas Tech University Health Sciences Center - May of 2013


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Pasadena High School-1961
San Jacinto Jr.-1975
University Of Houston-1979
3 years Army, marriage, son, and working full time going to school at night. Of course if you listen to the President I did not do it myself.


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

West Orange-Stark - 84
Lamar University - 88


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Westfield High School Class of 2000.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Oh yeah!*



Ox Eye said:


> Los Fresnos High, RGV --- Class of '66


Go Falcons! I went there from Kinder to 6th grade. Then we moved to San Benito.


----------



## oc_steve (Oct 5, 2006)

Pacifica High School, Garden Grove, CA - 1980
California State University, Long Beach - 1992 (it took a while)

Larry Fortensky (Mr. Elizabeth Taylor) went to Pacifica
Steven Speilberg flunked out of Film School at Long Beach State


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

1995 Victoria High School


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Carroll High, Corpus Christi, Class of 86


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Indianola Academy, Indianola, Mississippi Class of 1978. Thank God for Sassy Mauldin! Beautiful Geometry teacher and owner of Delta Arms Sporting Goods.


----------



## Bregier79 (Jun 6, 2012)

Cypress Creek '97


----------



## keechi (Apr 12, 2006)

'78 j frank dobie


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Grad.*

1962 Great Falls High, Great Falls Montana


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Weslaco High School 1974
Univ. of Houston 1979


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Hullahopper said:


> MacArthur HS San Antonio in 76


Thought the OP was just talking about HS

The University Of Texas At Austin Class of 84

Had to work 3 years in between to save up for tuition.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

The original Lutheran High School on the Gulf Freeway @ Woodridge, 1978


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

Deer Park 1987


----------



## RedRaider85 (Aug 14, 2011)

SA MacArthur 1980
Texas Tech 1985


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

port neches groves 81


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Didn't, got my GED 3 months before my class at Tara High in Baton Rouge was set to graduate back in 1981. Got all my post high school education from the Navy.


----------



## sguidry (Feb 25, 2010)

1954 West Columbia HS West Columbia, Texas


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

Alvin High School 1977


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Lamar consolidated. Class of 1985


----------



## justfishin (Aug 8, 2007)

SP Waltrip H.S.-Class of 1997


----------



## curtis provenzano (Jul 15, 2007)

MT. CARMEL CLASS OF 83. :brew:


----------



## denapass (Mar 28, 2007)

Santa Fe '87


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Jesse Jones HS, Class of 1966


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Anderson HS (Austin) '90


----------



## Infidel12 (Dec 29, 2010)

Calallen High School 1990

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

'99 Danbury


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

'64 CHS, Concordia, KS


----------



## GTD (Aug 18, 2005)

Nederland High School 1986
Lamar University 1989 and again in 1998


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Boerne Greyhounds '01
Dallas Baptist University '06


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Westfield High 98'


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

charles h milby----68


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Victoria High 86


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

1973 - Somerville High School


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Eat your hearts out ...

HillCrest High School 
Jos, Nigeria
1972


----------



## Redfish Lady (Jul 19, 2011)

Tankfxr said:


> Calhoun HS, Port Lavaca 1998.


X2!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

rlw said:


> '79 El Campo High


TSTI Conally campus Waco AAS '81

Wharton Jr. college AAS "92


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

class of 77 Scarborough High


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Class of 76 El Campo High School.

TH


----------



## Maverick lure (Feb 1, 2011)

Kountze high,84....Blinn,87.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Redfish Lady said:


> X2!


Us Stingrays played you SandCrabs all the time....lol


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Jackson High School class of '75, Jackson Wyoming. Then I went to the prep school of hard knocks in the University of the Real World....Still learning there!


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Bold and mighty class of 90'*

High School for Law Enforcement and Criminal Justice.....


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

1970 John H. Reagan (houston heights).


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Columbia High School, West Columbia, TX. Class of '81. Go Roughnecks!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

bearwhiz said:


> Hitchcock HS 1973


Hitchcock 1973

Do I know you ?


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Citrus High School, Inverness, FL 2002
University of Texas at Brownsville, 2010
University of Idaho, .....


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Cool Hand said:


> Us Stingrays played you SandCrabs all the time....lol


It's been a while since I went there, but I'm pretty sure they were the Stingarees.

Victoria HS '80
Delmar College '84
School of Hard Knocks (maybe some day I'll graduate)


----------



## tunacan (Apr 11, 2007)

*Graduation*

Class of 1970 Wharton High School

Class of 1974 Baylor University


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Pasadena High School........Class of '86. Our school colors were Green and White back then......not sure if they are Green, Red and White now.......haha!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Santa Fe High '82
Sam Houston State '88


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

Ross S. Sterling Baytown


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Gators & Aggies*

Dickinson High School, Dickinson, TX - "Class of '72 - Go Gators!"

Texas A & M University, College Station, TX - "Centennial Class of 1976" We were Old Army back then, I am still that way at times! 
Gig 'Em Aggies!

Now working on my post graduate honors degree these days at 
College of Academy Sports & Outdoors, majoring in topwater lures and bait casting reels!!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Connally Cadets in Waco. Class of '94.

T.S.T.C. '96


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> It's been a while since I went there, but I'm pretty sure they were the Stingarees.
> 
> Victoria HS '80
> Delmar College '84
> School of Hard Knocks (maybe some day I'll graduate)


Yup your right.I just always thought Stinagrees sounded gay...Stingrays sounds better.....lol.Long time ago.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Privateer said:


> Jackson High School class of '75, Jackson Wyoming. Then I went to the prep school of hard knocks in the University of the Real World....Still learning there!


Wow ,love Wyoming i bet living there during your teens was cool.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Lamar High School '77. U of H '80.


----------

